# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин D718FAEBCD1316A413D8F6BADC68196F [Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Baky.c]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: D718FAEBCD1316A413D8F6BADC68196F 
Размер в байтах: 5252685

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:28, в том числе:
 безопасные:3
 вредоносные:2
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------


## mustiff16

как лечить трояны

----------


## olejah

вот 


> Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

